# Look who I picked up!



## Golden4Life

Ahhh... thanks for rescueing him! He is adorable!


----------



## Jen & Brew

Oh, I'm in love!!!! What a cute little ball of fluff!!! What's his name going to be?


----------



## Cari

Not sure yet. Ideas anyone?!?! We have a Golden named Yukon (Gold Rush) and a Blue Heeler named Mika ("raccoon" in Sioux)


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

He's beautiful! How can you not fall in love. ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens

absolutely gorgeous!!! What a great addition to your family.


----------



## Cari

Well we sure did! I'm a sucker for rescues too.


----------



## Megora

He's adorable<:

You and your bf truly rescued him...  Bless you<:


----------



## Zuca's mom

How about "Blue"? He's too adorable!


----------



## Cari

Yep I'm doing some name searching. I have considered "Blue" and have been looking up names that relate to that.


----------



## Finn's Fan

He's adorable! He looks like a Dakota to me


----------



## OutWest

I love a name that has something to do with blue--he's blue merle and has those smashing eyes. Perhaps Newman (for Paul--never saw better blue eyes than his!). 

He really is adorable and so so little. Thank you for giving him a home. He looks mischievous and very alert--you're going to have your hands full!


----------



## Cari

Thanks! I'm loving the "blue" names and also names from the sky because of his "starry" "sky" blue eyes. My list so far of possible names is as follows:
Murphy
Hubble
Apollo
Aries
Astro
Cosmo
Indigo
Merle
Ruckus
Cobalt
Denim
'Titan'ium


----------



## Mandemetz

What a sweet fluffy teddy bear! Oh my gosh, think of how chubby and cuddly he'll look once he gets some meat on his bones if he's already so delightfully fluffy! He looks just like a little stuffed animal. And his eyes are like sapphires!

Ooh, Sapphire may be a good name!


----------



## Cari

His eyes are fantastic in person. I'll have to get a better picture up. And Sapphire would be awesome but maybe more for a female. lol I'm super indecisive so we'll see!



Mandemetz said:


> What a sweet fluffy teddy bear! Oh my gosh, think of how chubby and cuddly he'll look once he gets some meat on his bones if he's already so delightfully fluffy! He looks just like a little stuffed animal. And his eyes are like sapphires!
> 
> Ooh, Sapphire may be a good name!


----------



## Cari

I think it will be Cobalt!


----------



## Mandemetz

Yeah, Sapphire does sound a bit feminine... Cobalt is perfect (and pretty!!)


----------



## Megora

Zafiro <- A way to name him Sapphire without it sounding girly. 

But I really like Cobalt<:


----------



## Mosby's Mom

I was going to say I really liked Cobalt out of your list - easily made in to "Cobie" when you want to call him something cutesy (or maybe it's just me that feels the needs to call the dogs cutesy things during cuddle time).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cari said:


> Well we sure did! I'm a sucker for rescues too.


 
So am I! Congratulations on your new little guy-he's adorable, beautiful coloring/markings. 

Thank you for adopting. Both of mine are adopted, my girl had been turned into a High Kill shelter and was taken in by a GR Rescue that I adopted her from. My boy I found a couple of years ago at my County Humane Society-my lucky day. Most of our shelters are not very desireable in my area either, I can relate to what you're saying. 

Enjoy Colbalt- great name, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of him.


----------



## mudEpawz

Cari said:


> Thanks! I'm loving the "blue" names and also names from the sky because of his "starry" "sky" blue eyes. My list so far of possible names is as follows:
> Murphy
> Hubble
> Apollo
> Aries
> Astro
> Cosmo
> Indigo
> Merle
> Ruckus
> Cobalt
> Denim
> 'Titan'ium


I love Cosmo, Indigo and Apollo!


----------



## LilBitBit

Melyna is Lithuanian for blue but that's more of a girly name...hmmm.

I was looking at a dictionary with Romanized Inuit for help, due to the husky you see in him. Here's the link: Candian Inuit-English Dictionary

Ooooh I like Apollo though! Agreeing Cobalt would make a great name as well


----------



## Cari

LilBitBit said:


> Melyna is Lithuanian for blue but that's more of a girly name...hmmm.
> 
> I was looking at a dictionary with Romanized Inuit for help, due to the husky you see in him. Here's the link: Candian Inuit-English Dictionary
> 
> Ooooh I like Apollo though! Agreeing Cobalt would make a great name as well


Really cool link! Thanks!


----------



## Jen & Brew

I love the name Blue! Oh just think of the nick names he could have with that! Blue Bear, Mr. Lagoon (Blue Lagoon) HA HA HA!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw congrats he's adorable!


----------



## Mayve

congratulations, he's beautiful! I love the blue eyes!!!!


----------



## Cari

Here are some more pictures!


----------



## OutWest

When I look at those pictures, I think of the little girl from the movie Despicable Me (which most adults won't have seen!). When she gets a stuffed animal she badly wants, she screams, "IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!"


----------



## Jen & Brew

OMG CUTENESS OVER LOAD!!!!!! Something tells me you're going to have a wild one on your hands! I can see a total spark in his eyes!


----------



## Cari

Jen & Brew said:


> OMG CUTENESS OVER LOAD!!!!!! Something tells me you're going to have a wild one on your hands! I can see a total spark in his eyes!


Haha! Oh no! We'll see! He's a little feisty with our Heeler and my Golden Yukon. He'll bark at Mika (Heeler) until she plays with him and if she walks off and gets annoyed with him Cobalt just runs after her.

Yukon was laying down last night and Cobalt pounced on his head and grabbed a hold of his ear and tugged away LOL it didn't hurt Yukon but he looked at me like, "What in the world, mom??" lol 

I don't think I have a picture of Yukon and Mika together on here yet so here is one. They are big buddies.


----------



## Jen & Brew

That's so cute!!! Yup, you're going to have your hands full. Cobalt will be the one to get away with EVERYTHING the mischievous one! I know now what I seen in his eyes, I see a sense of humor! Oh fun times!!!! I can't wait to see him grow up and hear the funny stories, he's going to be a hoot!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What a cute little fluff-ball.


----------



## Bentleysmom

He's beautiful!! I love his name too!


----------



## ScottyUSN

What a beautiful fur baby!


----------



## Cari

He is pretty cute! I love him. And those of you who said he has a mischievous look about him...you're right! He's a feisty little guy.


----------



## amy22

He is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## kjohnstone82

aww he is gorgeous, those eyes are dazzling, and i dont think i have ever seen such a fluffy puppy, thanks for rescuing and giving him a great home and playmates to terrorize!


----------



## Cari

kjohnstone82 said:


> aww he is gorgeous, those eyes are dazzling, and i dont think i have ever seen such a fluffy puppy, thanks for rescuing and giving him a great home and playmates to terrorize!


Thanks! And he is super fluffy! You wouldn't know he was emaciated because of all that fluff! And terrorize is an understatement. He doesn't realize yet that Yukon and Mika are much bigger than he is. He was chasing poor Mika today and he's laying on top of Yukon now chewing on him. They are both good sports though


----------



## MercyMom

What a cutie! He looks like a stuffed animal.


----------



## Karen519

*Unbelievable*

Unbelievably adorable! Happily Ever After!!


----------



## Cari

I know! I still squeal when I see him. His cuteness hasn't worn off. And isn't it THE BEST when your dog sees you and is just overcome with happiness?! I love that and Cobalt just wiggles and wiggles when he sees me! Here's a couple more pictures.


----------



## kjohnstone82

hahahaha aw bless him, he is lucky to have such patient big siblings!


----------



## Cari

kjohnstone82 said:


> hahahaha aw bless him, he is lucky to have such patient big siblings!


I know! I'm so glad they are patient with him. He started a tug fight with Yukon last night and Yukon just let him have it. Mind you, Yukon is a champion tug o war machine and backing down is never an option but he let the little 5 pounder have the rope!


----------



## Brave

Please. Please. Please keep the pics coming. Thank you so much for rescuing his cute little fluff butt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

What a beautiful fluffy baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp

What shelter did you get this little cutie from?!


----------



## Cari

ashleylp said:


> What shelter did you get this little cutie from?!


I got him from the dinky animal shelter in Commerce, TX where I go to college. Its not a good place :-(


----------



## Cari

Poor poor Colbalt is sick :-( Green nasal discharge and super lethargic and won't eat or drink much. Vet tomorrow! I've been offering him chicken broth which he likes and have been syringing water and electrolytes. He has eaten a little bit of rice too. He is hanging in there but he's already so thin. I'm worried it could be Distemper :-( 

Until tomorrow I am in a tight spot financially and I called the vet yesterday to get him in and explained that I didn't have much money and asked about a payment plan and the lady at the desk sad that they would not see him unless I could pay for the visit :-( I understand business is business BUT I am a super loyal customer up there and both mine and my boyfriend's dog, my cats, my roommates cat and dog all go there and I buy all my animal's monthly medication from them, I have had them spayed/neutered there send them business when I know someone needs a vet. My roommate has rescued two dogs in the last few months as well as a cat that have been fully vetted by them (as per my recommendation!) I board Yukon there...the works. And the vet office knows this because I accompany my roommate with the rescues she takes up there. I was just a little offended that they would not work with me and understand that this was an emergency and Cobalt needed a vet. I have never not given them payment up front so I wish they would have taken that and the fact that they make money from me and my referrals on a regular basis into consideration. AND even if they had been able to look at Cobalt there were "NO VETS in the office for the rest of the day" (this was at noon) 

Nonetheless, I will have the money tomorrow and Cobalt will go as soon as I can get him there. I am just worried and frustrated :-(


----------



## cgriffin

Awww, first off very cute and thank you for rescuing that furbaby 
Secondly, oh no, I am sorry that he is sick. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is nothing serious and something that can be easily treated and that he has a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## lgnutah

The pictures of your new puppy made me smile. Thank you


----------



## Cari

cgriffin said:


> Awww, first off very cute and thank you for rescuing that furbaby
> Secondly, oh no, I am sorry that he is sick. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is nothing serious and something that can be easily treated and that he has a speedy and full recovery!


Yes! I am hoping and praying so hard that its a cold or something and that if I keep him hydrated he will make it to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Cari

lgnutah said:


> The pictures of your new puppy made me smile. Thank you


Thank you  He makes me smile!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, he's just precious. Thank you for rescuing him


----------



## OutWest

When you do see the vet, you might mention casually what you were told and how disappointed you were. In my experience, the. Eats are the partner /owners of the business,mand the front desk staff work for them. They should have at least asked about an exception since you are suchmamgood customer, IMO. 

Hope the little man is all better soon! It occurred to since he's so tiny--do you think he might be part MINI-Aussie, as opposed to regular Aussie?


----------



## Cari

OutWest said:


> When you do see the vet, you might mention casually what you were told and how disappointed you were. In my experience, the. Eats are the partner /owners of the business,mand the front desk staff work for them. They should have at least asked about an exception since you are suchmamgood customer, IMO.
> 
> Hope the little man is all better soon! It occurred to since he's so tiny--do you think he might be part MINI-Aussie, as opposed to regular Aussie?


A mini is sure a possibility! He is very young and quite malnourished so he may be undersized because of that or he may be a mini. And I plan on talking to them about my disappointment in the service I received. They know that I am in college and that things get tight but I've never asked them to take that into consideration before but oh well.


----------



## mudEpawz

oh no!! im sorry to hear about that Colbalt is sick  
keep us posted on his progress


----------



## amy22

Please let us know what the vet says....about Cobalt, and the way you were treated.


----------



## Karen519

*Cari*

Cari

Hope you got Cobalt to the vet right away-it sounds serious.
What did they say?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Cobalt is sick, hoping it's good news today.

Also hoping the Clinic will work you for repayment of their services. Some of the clinics in my area will for long term clients in good standing.


----------



## mudEpawz

just checking in to see how Cobalt is doing


----------



## Cari

Thank y'all so much for asking about him. We just got back from the vet. She thinks his respiratory issue and his diarrhea issue are two different things. She did feel something odd she said in his abdomen. I felt it too. It seemed to be in the intestine area. She said it was out of place for a kidney but that it could possibly be one that is abnormal and located weird. We did an X ray but couldn't tell much from that. She did a rectal exam, which Cobalt did not like, and said she could move the object she felt very easily and could feel it below his rectum. No clue what it was. She said again, possible messed up kidney or it could be his intestines doing weird things because he has not been eating. She didn't really think it was a blockage because there is no swelling in his GI tract as of now but that is not ruled out either. She suggested a sonogram but the closest place is an hour away and I can't do that right now. So the alternative is a barium dye to see if there is a blockage and to X ray him again with the dye in his system to get a better look. 

I opted for waiting on that since the vet didn't seem to think the object she felt was causing Cobalt immediate harm but of course we are watching him closely.

As for the respiratory issue with the green snot. Vet said it appeared to just be in his head right now and that it has not progressed to pneumonia or anything so that is good. She said likely something he picked up in the shelter :-( Distemper is not ruled out though. She was having trouble deciding on an antibiotic for that because many of the respiratory antibiotics are rough on the GI tract and since he is having problems there we wanted to be careful. We went with Clavamox nonetheless. We think that his not eating may be caused by an upset tummy from the drainage in his nose so we are hoping that this antibiotic will kill that so he feels like eating again and then we can assess the other thing. 

We are home now. And he has eaten for the first time in two days (a little rice and he drank a little water on his own!) Yay on that! Maybe the antibiotic is kicking in already.

Thank y'all again for being so sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor little guy, hope he's feeling better real soon. Hope the Vet is able to determine what the other problem is soon also.


----------



## Karen519

*Cobalt*

SO glad she gave Cobalt something-I know you'll keep a close eye on him to make sure he is doing o.k. Praying for him!


----------



## Benita

He is super cute! Rescue dogs are awesome  Matt came from a shelter as well :wave:


----------



## Bentleysmom

aww poor Cobalt. I hope they get to the bottom of it soon and he feels better!


----------



## mylissyk

Cari said:


> Thank y'all so much for asking about him. We just got back from the vet. She thinks his respiratory issue and his diarrhea issue are two different things. She did feel something odd she said in his abdomen. I felt it too. It seemed to be in the intestine area. She said it was out of place for a kidney but that it could possibly be one that is abnormal and located weird. We did an X ray but couldn't tell much from that. She did a rectal exam, which Cobalt did not like, and said she could move the object she felt very easily and could feel it below his rectum. No clue what it was. She said again, possible messed up kidney or it could be his intestines doing weird things because he has not been eating. She didn't really think it was a blockage because there is no swelling in his GI tract as of now but that is not ruled out either. She suggested a sonogram but the closest place is an hour away and I can't do that right now. So the alternative is a barium dye to see if there is a blockage and to X ray him again with the dye in his system to get a better look.
> 
> I opted for waiting on that since the vet didn't seem to think the object she felt was causing Cobalt immediate harm but of course we are watching him closely.
> 
> As for the respiratory issue with the green snot. Vet said it appeared to just be in his head right now and that it has not progressed to pneumonia or anything so that is good. She said likely something he picked up in the shelter :-( Distemper is not ruled out though. She was having trouble deciding on an antibiotic for that because many of the respiratory antibiotics are rough on the GI tract and since he is having problems there we wanted to be careful. We went with Clavamox nonetheless. We think that his not eating may be caused by an upset tummy from the drainage in his nose so we are hoping that this antibiotic will kill that so he feels like eating again and then we can assess the other thing.
> 
> We are home now. And he has eaten for the first time in two days (a little rice and he drank a little water on his own!) Yay on that! Maybe the antibiotic is kicking in already.
> 
> Thank y'all again for being so sweet.


I hope he bounces back quickly.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I hope he feels better soon. Keep us posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cari

Man, I don't know if the antibiotic made him feel better that quickly or what but he is definitely feeling a little better. He chased my feet! Ironic that I was so glad to see him do that. And he's eating rice which is a step up from eating nothing. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## amy22

Good news! I hope he feels better each day!


----------



## Cari

The little guy. His nose already looks better!


----------



## Cari

Another picture. He is still so cute!


----------



## OutWest

Sounds like the antibiotics are working. If you think they might upset his stomach, try giving him a little plain yogurt with live culture in it. Just give it hours before and after the antibiotic--calcium makes them less effective. 

You might try giving him broth or pedialyte or Gatorade to drink too--helps keep him hydrated if the diarrhea is still occurring. Hope he bounces back really soon! He looks like a very bouncy kind of guy.


----------



## mudEpawz

so adorable! Im glad to hear Cobalt is doing better!


----------



## Cari

He is a feisty little thing. I am glad to see him have some life in him! Yeah I've been giving him Gatorade and broth for the electrolytes etc. And I'll keep the yogurt thing in mind. He's been holding the meds though so it's so far so good. Just gave him another dose and some Gatorade


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cari said:


> He is a feisty little thing. I am glad to see him have some life in him! Yeah I've been giving him Gatorade and broth for the electrolytes etc. And I'll keep the yogurt thing in mind. He's been holding the meds though so it's so far so good. Just gave him another dose and some Gatorade


 
Great to hear Cobalt is doing so great and improving so quickly.

How's he doing this morning?

Did your Vet recommend the Gatorade? I'd go easy on it, Gatorade contains a lot of salt which isn't good for dogs.


----------



## Cari

Yes, she recommended Gatorade or Pedialyte but the store here doesn't have it so Gatorade it is (I mix it with water to tone it down) He is still acting much better and he drank some on his own and ate some rice. Only thing is that his poop is very green with a little mucus in it. Any ideas on that? Maybe the antibiotic?


----------



## Karen519

*Cari*

Cari call and ask the vet about the green poop.
I would-they can answer over the phone!
Could it be from the gatorade?

He is so precious looking!


----------



## Cari

Karen519 said:


> Cari call and ask the vet about the green poop.
> I would-they can answer over the phone!
> Could it be from the gatorade?
> 
> He is so precious looking!


I'll call and let y'all know. The gatorade is Strawberry...but I'm not sure. Maybe.


----------



## Cari

The vet said not too worry about the poop too much. It sounded okay but to watch it. Little guy is still feeling good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Cobalt is doing so much better, pulling for this little guy.


----------



## Karen519

*Cari*

What did the vet say about the green poop ??
I'm pulling for little Cobalt, too!


----------



## Cari

She wasn't too concerned about it. And since then it is back to a more normal color.


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*

I am so glad the poop is back to a normal color. 
Just trying to be careful about the little guy! Give him some big kisses from me!


----------



## Emz

What a great thing you did resuceing the little guy. Oh my he is beyond cute, im a sucker for aussies myself! Hope he grows up to be a great dog


----------



## OutWest

Cari, when you posted about your engagement, it reminded me of Cobalt's thread. 

How's he doing? Do you have any new pictures?


----------



## Cari

Yeah! Sorry I'm just now getting to see this but Cobalt is doing okay. He is still a little itchy but not as bad as he was BUT the respiratory thing where he coughs and has green discharge is STILL here! After like a month of antibiotics! :-( Anyone have any ideas. I think there may be a possibility of underdeveloped lungs because of a respiratory infection he had when he was at the pound plus the fact that he was very malnourished and about 5 weeks old :-( Or he could have been born with a condition...we are still not sure. He is very chubby and cute and growing still and is as sweet as always though. Any ideas on the respiratory stuff?


----------



## SheetsSM

Wondering if the vet could do a culture or at least do a smear of the discharge to ensure the antibiotics prescribed are effective against the bacteria.


----------



## Cari

SheetsSM said:


> Wondering if the vet could do a culture or at least do a smear of the discharge to ensure the antibiotics prescribed are effective against the bacteria.


I brought it up before but the vet didn't seem to want to do that...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cari said:


> I brought it up before but the vet didn't seem to want to do that...


If it were me, I'd ask again or maybe even consult with another Vet.

He's really growing, love his coloring and those beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Drea0119

He is so handsome, and yes I would definitely see a different vet for another opinion


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

It's probably time to insist on a culture.. or get another opinion... But gee he's cute! What a little puff ball he is. How much does he weigh now? Is he torturing the older dogs?


----------



## goldensrbest

Wow, those beautifull eyes!!!!


----------



## jealous1

Second the thought of seeing another vet - do you have a vet school nearby? Maybe get a referral?

BTW, Cobalt is soooo cute, I just love his eyes!


----------



## Cari

Well it's been a while since I've been on here BUT look who is all grown up! And 55lbs I might ad!


----------



## Cari

Grr it's sideways...oh well


----------



## MikaTallulah

Cari said:


> Well it's been a while since I've been on here BUT look who is all grown up! And 55lbs I might ad!


What a beauty! The eyes are are just breath taking!


----------



## Cari

Thank you!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Beautiful!


----------



## SandyK

Cobalt looks great!!!


----------



## Cari

I do have an issue with him that maybe some of you have insight on?? He fiercely growls when one of the other dogs bark or whine??? Why?


----------



## OutWest

Cari said:


> I do have an issue with him that maybe some of you have insight on?? He fiercely growls when one of the other dogs bark or whine??? Why?


Oh he's a doll. He turned into that big dog from that little bitty ball of fluff?

Re: the growling...he looks like he's got Border Collie or Aussie in him... Perhaps his reaction has to do with herding instinct? I've noticed many herders are bothered by other dogs that are playing, making noise, etc. I took it to mean they felt their job was to restore order and keep everyone organized and in their places. In the dog park I've seen them go up to playing pairs of dogs and try to stop them or interfere or otherwise "herd."


----------



## Cari

Yeah he definitely has Aussie and he is a major herder when they are out playing...thanks! Haha and the vet said he's not done growing; he's only 7 months old!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's become a very handsome boy. 

Thanks for the new picture.


----------



## CStrong73

So pretty!!!


----------



## Jingers mom

What a beautiful pup! He's so cute....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

I just found this tread today, Cobalt has grown into a beautiful dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Precious*

He is absolutely precious!! I WOULD Guess Australian Shepherd and Siberian Husky.
I would love to HUG HIM!!!


----------



## Cari

Aww y'all are so sweet. He is beautiful, isn't he?!  he's very huggable and still fluffy!


----------



## Cari

Another of him and Yukon being gentlemen and waiting for their lunch.


----------



## Cari

And another of my Yukon. He just turned a year old in April. I have never had a better behaved dog as Yukon  He is my first Golden and has me hooked on the breed!

Her and I don't know why it's sideways...


----------



## Cari

Grrr I meant


----------



## Jingers mom

Yukon and my pup Riley could be brothers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cobalt*

I love the name you chose for him and he is just beautiful!
Cobalt and Yukon look wonderful together!


----------



## caroline162

Wow that is a gorgeous dog!! From adorable ball of fluff to beautiful big pup - good job mama! Did his respiratory stuff clear up? He sure looks healthy!!


----------



## Cari

He still has respiratory problems and he is terrible intolerant to grain foods...the vets haven't been able to completely cure his respiratory thing. We think he may have some brain issue too because he seems to hallucinate some too?? He scares me at night. He will be staring at a wall or something like that and be in a furious growl :-( it's not vision or hearing from anything I can tell. That coupled with his respiratory problems the vets think he may have been poisoned or someone tried to kill him as a baby thus causing brain damage and/or respiratory issues. It's just a guess from what I know of the guy he came from...

He is otherwise healthy and very happy. The extent of his respiratory problems now is some drainage every now and then. He is a baffling little thing.


----------



## Cari

Jingers mom said:


> Yukon and my pup Riley could be brothers!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Really?! I need to see a picture now! It's funny, Yukon is also a year and two months old...


----------



## caroline162

Cari said:


> He still has respiratory problems and he is terrible intolerant to grain foods...the vets haven't been able to completely cure his respiratory thing. We think he may have some brain issue too because he seems to hallucinate some too?? He scares me at night. He will be staring at a wall or something like that and be in a furious growl :-( it's not vision or hearing from anything I can tell. That coupled with his respiratory problems the vets think he may have been poisoned or someone tried to kill him as a baby thus causing brain damage and/or respiratory issues. It's just a guess from what I know of the guy he came from...
> 
> He is otherwise healthy and very happy. The extent of his respiratory problems now is some drainage every now and then. He is a baffling little thing.


Oh gosh that's awful! Do you think he could be having seizures? Poor sweet boy! He is so beautiful, I hope they figure out his health issues and get him some relief!


----------



## Cari

He never shows the normal seizure signs but I'm not sure. Could be anything at this point
He is a happy boy. Feisty and a handful like was predicted but he's a gem anyhow! We love "blue eyes" very much


----------



## MercyMom

Cari said:


> Well it's been a while since I've been on here BUT look who is all grown up! And 55lbs I might ad!


What a beauty he's become!


----------



## Willow52

Thank you for the update, both boys are handsome!


----------



## Cari

Well it has been a while since my last post.

I wanted to update on Cobalt who's condition is poor. He has just turned a year old and has the same respiratory gunk and has in the last few months been doing an extremely aggressive-hallucination-growling thing periodically. Cobalt is an alpha type dog anyways but whats puzzling about this is he will be in his crate at night, alone, in the kitchen and will start "flipping out" as I call it. Barking, growling, shaking his cage...and all for no apparent reason. These episodes can contine for a few minutes to hours. There are also days that Cobalt wants to be left alone and will just not seem to feel good. He does become a dangerous 60lb dog when he is like this too...he has been in several dog-dog fights as well as close calls with people :-(

So...medically what we've done in this year is put him on 3 different antibiotics with very little improvement in his respiratory status and have recently put him on an anticonvulsant (because the vet thought maybe seizures) but that has not done much in the nearly 3 weeks he's been on it. Today we went to the vet and his pupils were dilated differently than each other and his eyes looked sunken...The vet also did some reflex testing. All were normal but a reflex in his back right foot that the vet said showed a neuro issue...

We are at a loss with Cobalt. I have thought he had a neorological issue for a while and the vet aggrees based on the symptoms he is displaying. And based on Cobalt's history and current status the vet is now thinking that he may be experiencing the effects of a distemper infection from before I got him :-( 

If you read back in this post, you will read about the health issues he displayed when I got him from a terrible animal shelter.

So anyways, I think we will be taking Cobalt to a neurologist to do a spinal tap to try and diagnose something so we can treat it or manage it.

This is just very heartbreaking.


----------



## Wrigleysmom

Oh he's gorgeous he looks like he has eyeliner!! What does your Goldie think of him??


----------



## Cari

Haha yes, he's beautiful. He is a year old now and they are buddies  I'll put some pictures soon


----------



## OutWest

Oh, Cari I'm so sorry. Ts hard to believe that little ball of fluff could turn out to be an aggressive dog. It sounds like he really does have neuro issues. I hope, hope that the vets find a way to help him and you.


----------



## Cari

A crazy pic of Cobalt.


----------



## Barkr

He is beautiful dog I hope you get his health issues sorted out, he is lucky to have you.


----------



## amy22

He is so handsome, I am so sorry he is not well.


----------



## ashleylp

What a terrible thing for all of yall to go through. I'm sure those episodes are confusing for cobalt, too. Hoping for a great diagnosis and a good treatment plan

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Cobalt is such a beautiful boy. Sorry to hear that he's been having some issues, poor boy  I hope that the vet can help you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry to read your update about Cobalt-he's had a rough time of it and you all have been through so much.

I hope the Neurologist is able to give you some answers and a treatment plan to help him. 

My thoughts are with you and Cobalt.


----------



## Cari

*Well I haven't logged on here in a while but thought I'd let those following this post know that sweet Cobalt passed away a few months ago from neurological effects of the Distemper. Miss him all the time. Thanks to everyone who checked up on us through out the last 2 years.*


----------



## GoldenSkies

Oh my goodness! So precious. I am so so sorry to hear about what happened. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. You did a great thing for him by taking him in he probably wouldn't have survived without you.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so sorry Cari. Not the outcome we hoped for or that he deserved. You did such wonderful thing giving him a life and love and good care. It's so heartbreaking that he had the problem before you got him.

One thing I know, he knew he was loved and that means everything.


----------



## Cari

Just makes me mad. Distemper is preventable. Just wish I could have gotten him out of the shelter sooner... nonetheless he was loved and I think he knew that  I'm happy I had him for the time I did


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm so sorry. I just rescued a Golden with heart worms. He hadn't had any shots other than the first set and he's over a year old. The vet said he is lucky to never have gotten distemper and was lucky to have survived with no care. You are awesome to have taken him and care for him for the 2 very difficult years you had him. I know he had a great life and you should feel proud you helped him have those 2 years.


----------



## golfgal

I'm so sorry. Nothing I can say that will make you feel better. You're right it should not have happened and that is beyond frustrating. Cyber hugs as you deal with the loss.


----------



## xooxlinds

I am so sorry...how beautiful


----------

